# Early 60's Bankliners



## meico (Dec 10, 2008)

Does anyone know the whereabouts of Alan Osborne and John Sturgess ?
Both were C/O's and then skippers on Nessbank and Garrybank in early 1960's
Thanks
Mike O'(Thumb)


----------



## Ben Masey (Aug 24, 2009)

*Sturgess,Osbourne*



meico said:


> Does anyone know the whereabouts of Alan Osborne and John Sturgess ?
> Both were C/O's and then skippers on Nessbank and Garrybank in early 1960's
> Thanks
> Mike O'(Thumb)


Alan Osbourne died a few years ago.
John Sturgess alive and well,lives in Gosport.
regards,
Ben Masey


----------



## thebgs (Mar 9, 2008)

*John Sturgess*

John Sturgess 

Please send me a PM
Hope this helps.
thebgs

(Your email address has been removed as per site policy)


----------

